# Painting a metal building.



## okinawap (May 23, 2006)

I am sure for many of you this seems like a basic question. But I am very new to painting so please allow me this.

I have been prepping a metal storage building for the coming rainy season. I have removed the rust, and applied primer.

My question now is: I am ready to paint it, and I have an airless sprayer. I have never used the sprayer and curious as to what type of paint should be used. I can not consult the manual as it is no longer here. (previous workers lost it).

Any help and additional instructions/tips are greatly appreciated.

Paul


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

All you need to do is put a spray tip to match your paint Oil ot latex ( theres tips for either)and thin around 10% but make sure the paint can be thinned. 
So what kind of Paint are you useing for your final coats and what is your sprayer ?


----------



## okinawap (May 23, 2006)

I'm having the sprayer brought over to me tomorrow. I work nights, and the day crew operates in another building. I will post more information tomorrow after I get the sprayer and the paint info. I do appreciate you taking the time to enlighten me! I was beginning to wonder if anyone would respond!


----------



## okinawap (May 23, 2006)

Ok, I have a Campbell Hausfeld airless sprayer system. I was able to get to their website and download the manual. Now I'm trying to locate a suitable paint.

Can someone explain to me how to estimate the amount needed for a job? The buildings dimensions are 18'L x 9'W x 10'H.

Thanks.


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

You have a total of 540 sqft of wall but this does not include any Gable ends. On the paint can it will tell you how many sqft per gallon it will cover then simply just do the math and add a little more.
I would go to your local Benjamine moore paint store and ask them whats the best product to put on that metal building. Also General paint has a product called Inviroguard. I use this all the time on metal doors, brick, stucco , doors and trims inside or out. When ever using a sprayer I always screen the paint first to make sure there are no particles that might plug up the sprayer but mix it up really well first. also do a few samples to get into the swing of things before tackeling the building. stay about 12" away from the wall, overlap half your spray pattern and keep the gun moving in the same direction you are going when you release the trigger so you don't get a heavy build up of paint.


----------



## andrew22 (Jan 18, 2011)

quite right, as its always a good idea to ask the expert, instead of wasting time and money.


----------

